# My Heart Still Throbs...



## AKittenAtHeart (May 19, 2009)

We put my baby kitty Princess to sleep last year. I didn't get to know when until later, I was going to college, and when the week was finally through with my mom told me. I broke down in tears and became depressed for some time. Still hurting my mom said that I could get a fish, being that she didn't want anymore pets. But recently I've been wanting more. I wrote at one point on my facebook, "You can't pet a fish. You Just CAN'T!!" I was wanting a dog, but I have little time for such an animal, so now I'm looking at getting a cat again. My best friends cat had kittens in April and I just got to see them Sunday. One just stood out of the rest and I loved him!! I wanted him right off the bat. So now I'm working on try to get my parents to say yes, being they don't want to go through the whole death experience again. But I figure it would help being that I lost my cat shortly after my grandfather died and my grandmother died almost 4 years ago. *Sigh* All I can do now is pray.

In Memory of Princess Jasmine:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost Princess last year.  We never forget them. I so hope your parents allow another cat. My Mother said she couldn't go through the heartbreak of losing another cat, so I had to wait until I got married. Then she spoiled my animals! It _is_ hard to lose a pet, very hard, but not having one at all is worse. My heart is with you.


----------



## AKittenAtHeart (May 19, 2009)

Thanks greatly. I'm glad I found a place where I could share that.


----------

